# Do Graphics Make the Game For You?



## Bacon Boy (Nov 19, 2011)

So my friend and I are having an "argument" over the importance of video game graphics and resolutions. He says that games like Skyward Sword and Portal aren't as good now because they don't have the 1080p/720p resolution or perfect graphics. He says that he won't buy a game if the graphics don't look like an XBOX360/PS3; I said I'd buy it either way. So what about you? Do graphics make the game?


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 19, 2011)

How silly, of course not.


----------



## SockHead (Nov 19, 2011)

If I don't like the art style of the graphics, I probably won't get it. But it's usually up to the gameplay.


----------



## Elliot (Nov 19, 2011)

In my opinion, it's the gameplay that matters to me.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Nov 19, 2011)

Of course not. Heck, I still play NES and Atari 2600 games.


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 19, 2011)

As long as aesthetics are working together, aka the game doesn't look like a blender of different people/ bad artists work.  Your friend is a dumb fanboy grasping at straws to hate on some of the best games of the year.  

Might as well judge food purely on how it looks.  I'd eat a bowl of brown mush if it was one of the best things I ever tasted.  I suppose in this case though it isn't even just how good it looks though.  If the best strawberries I ever had were extremely pixilated that wouldn't stop me from eating them once HD strawberries came out.


----------



## Jake (Nov 19, 2011)

No. as long as it's got a good story line


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 19, 2011)

It's sad that some people actually judge games solely on their graphics, or worse, resolution. As long as the gameplay is good, why does it matter?! It's a shame that so many people nowadays refuse to play anything that isn't HD with a realistic art direction.

EDIT: What Sporge said.


----------



## Morkie (Nov 19, 2011)

No, but there is a difference between dated graphics and bad graphics.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Nov 19, 2011)

Nope, you friend obviously knows nothing


----------



## MygL (Nov 19, 2011)

"He says that he won't buy a game if the graphics don't look like an XBOX360/PS3"

All of my rage, sadly I have a friend who also thinks this way.
I don't care much about graphics so meh...


----------



## Brad (Nov 20, 2011)

I hate people like that, they annoy me so much. Of course not. :[


----------



## Colour Bandit (Nov 20, 2011)

Graphics can be an added bonus, but they're not always the sign of brilliant games, take Minecraft for instance, the game is made of pixelated cubes yet thousands, maybe millions, of people still manage to enjoy it!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 20, 2011)

I would personally say that graphics are only a small bonus that can help make a good game even better.
Some of the best games in my life were games without High Definition Graphics as all I really was bothered about mostly was gameplay and the storyline as if any games had a bad storyline or was difficult to play, I would just not play the game.
I still am only bothered about the gameplay and storyline to be perfectly honest with you all.

What I tend to do now is look at trailers and gameplay videos on YouTube as I have the Internet these days and read many reviews from people that do reviews such as IGN, Official Nintendo Magazine, NGamer Magazine and many many more before I decide whether or not I wanted the game.
When I was a lot younger, I didn't actually have the Internet and so it wasn't so easy to look at whether or not I should get a video game and if I wanted to see what was inside a collector's edition of a game, I would have to personally unbox it and now I have the Internet and YouTube, I can just watch someone unbox their copy (eg. Sonic Generations Collector's Edition) and leave mine boxed as new making my copy worth a lot more than their copy due to me not having to open mine.

In short, it is a lot easier to see what games I would like these days.


----------



## .IE. (Nov 20, 2011)

I would say I would like great graphics in a game, but it's really how interesting the game itself is.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 20, 2011)

That guy sounds like my brother, he won't touch older games because he's above them/graphics suck. I think that as long as I can play the game without (many) errors and the story is good, I'm content.


----------



## Yokie (Nov 20, 2011)

Does the story of a pornmovie make the movie? I didn't think so...


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 20, 2011)

My friends think that the realisticness of the graphics determines how good the graphics are.
I hate explaining to them that each art style can be good or bad, and that you cannot compare two art styles without going into opinion.

And then they scoff at me and say that Nintendo needs more realistic graphics. I told them, "Twilight Princess". They said, "Is there guns?"

I have the urge to punch an old person and send them to the moon.

@Tom
Your brother is an idiot.
Just like my friends, who say that N64 games' graphics suck, simply because they have older graphics. I argue that they had the best graphics of their day. Oh, the stupidity of most pre-teens who think CoD is the best.


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 20, 2011)

Morkie said:


> No, but there is a difference between dated graphics and bad graphics.



Agreed.


----------



## Brad (Nov 20, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Oh, the stupidity of most pre-teens who think CoD is the best.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 20, 2011)

You said "Do graphics MAKE the game for you?" In that case yes.

Awesome game-play + Bad graphics = great game
Awesome game-play + Good graphics = Amazing game

Graphics are like sprinkles they make ice cream better, but are not needed.


----------



## Callie (Nov 21, 2011)

What's the point of a game that looks amazing if it's boring as hell?


----------



## haideeerpsoftware (Nov 23, 2011)

Absolutely not! Sure I may draw a line every now and then in terms of graphics but I've had many experiences where 'bad graphics' stopped being a concern when I found myself really enjoying either the story or the gameplay. Some people say the best game has the best of both. That may be true but come on guys, such ideal games don't come around every often. You might miss out on a lot of fun for the time being if you have too high standards in terms of graphics IMO.


----------



## Marcus (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, it depends what you mean by graphics. If you are generally talking about the graphics and geometrics of a game, then yes. There is nothing worse than an ugly looking game where objects don't seem to 'fit' are the layout/background hasn't been thought out and executed properly. 
However, if you are talking about 'realistic graphics' then no. In my opinion, some games are better suited to look 'cartoony', or not as realistic. Zelda, Mario or other similar games would look absolutely ridiculous if they were moulded to realistic ideas. However, less realistic graphics would take away from the gaming experience of games such as Skyrim, CoD, and FIFA.
Ultimately there is no answer to this question, as it depends on what you classify graphics as and what game it is.
I'd also like to say that everyone going crazy and saying they 'hate people like that' or 'think that person is stupid' are taking this far too seriously. It's a matter of opinion and, like you get annoyed when these people discard your views immediately, calling them imbeciles for their matter of opinion is equally wrong.


----------



## ThatBlueShell (Nov 25, 2011)

As long a a game is not so ugly that I throw up in my mouth, then yeah I'm fine as long as the gameplay is good.


----------



## Static (Nov 26, 2011)

Your friend is so critical if he thinks its about graphics.

I wonder who put yes...


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Dec 17, 2011)

I like graphics to be good in a game but it's not my main focus.
I like games with cute animals, decent game play, some kind of story or platline helps in some games.
For Animal Crossing, I got it as a down time game.
Meaning I play it to relax.


----------

